# Topics > Agriculture >  Autonomous robotic flying fruit-pickers, Tevel Aerobotics Technologies Ltd., Gedera, Israel

## Airicist

Developer - Tevel Aerobotics Technologies Ltd.

tevel-tech.com/technology

----------


## Airicist

Tevel Aerobotics autonomous robotic flying fruit pickers

Feb 21, 2021

----------


## Airicist2

First Commercial Pilot of Tevel Aerobotics & Rivoira Group

Jul 20, 2022




> Customer testimonial by Mr. Marco Rivoira, CEO of the Rivoira Giovanni & Figli group following the first commercial pilot of Tevel in Rivoira apple orchards in October 2021.

----------


## Airicist2

The future of harvesting: fruit-picking Flying Autonomous Robots™ by Tevel | HMC Farms testimonial

Oct 28, 2022




> HMC Farms is adopting Tevel's revolutionary Flying Autonomous Robots™ to harvest a variety of stone fruit such as peaches, nectarines and plums. Vice President of HMC Farms Drew Ketelsen weighs in on the advantages of using Tevel's holistic autonomous solution and why it is the most reliable, efficient, and technologically-advanced.
> 
> ABOUT TEVEL:
> Tevel Aerobotics Technologies is filling the extreme shortage in agricultural labor using fruit-picking Flying Autonomous Robots™. Tevel's flying robots are driven by A.I. and computer vision algorithms to selectively pick fruit. They are agile, demonstrate exceptional maneuverability, can operate 24/7 and are cost efficient to the farmer. The Flying Autonomous Robots™ are not designed to replace human pickers, but rather to complement a lack thereof. Tevel's autonomous solution helps growers simplify their harvesting operations, reduce costs and overhead, plan harvesting resources, increase yield, improve fruit quality and lessen food waste. The Flying Autonomous Robots™ are able to selectively pick a variety of apples, peaches, nectarines, apricots, plums, and pears. 
> 
> Furthermore, Tevel's cutting-edge software provides real-time monitoring of the orchard’s harvesting status. The data gathered by our software gives farmers a unique knowledge of the exact characteristics and content of each bin prior to delivering it to the packing house. This enables growers to eliminate uncertainty regarding market value, quality, and output. Using Tevel’s user-friendly software, farmers can view the total amount of the fruit picked, weight, size, and diameter of each fruit, color grading, ripeness, timestamp, geolocation and other crucial data.

----------

